# Koop Kampagne: Empire Total War



## Eisscratch (14. April 2010)

HI leute,
ich wollte mal die community fragen, ob es schon eine Koop Kampagne für Empire Total war gibt. Für das add-on napoleon gibt es sie ja schon, also frag ich mich, ob es ein update gegeben hat oder geben wird?

Vielen dank schonmal im voraus,

Eisscratch


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. April 2010)

Also der Mehrspieler Modus für ETW ist und bleibt BETA.


----------



## Eisscratch (14. April 2010)

also gibt es eine Koop kampagne auch in zukunft nicht?


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. April 2010)

Nö ... jedenfalls nicht für ETW.


----------

